# Traction control not working well?



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

Well i have a 06 a4 with about 500miles so im now kinda testing it out somewat. And ive noticed that i can spin the tires really easy even with the traction control. Must be the ls2? sorry im not used to drivin a monster of a engine i was used to a 5.3 lifted silverado. Just thought traction control would be more aggrisive. Dont get me wrong it still saves me from just sitting there like i do if i turn it off and floor it. I love this car best car ive drivin by far.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I can spin quite easily in first and second in my M6, not sure how t/c reacts in a A4. It should cut back the throttle after a short bit.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Unless I launch with an intention to break em loose, TC kicks in and no spinny for me. TC off is another story altogether.


----------



## Napoleon_Tanerite (Aug 3, 2006)

when i launch, i chirp on every shift all they way to 5th gear, but it behaves pretty well most of the time


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

the a4 is very sensitive it will kick on at the smallest amount of slippage. and yes it will not let you accelerate faster if it starts to slide with it on. With it off is a whole new kinda fun..


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

My M6 let me spin a pretty good bit. If you did something stupid it cut in, but only then. I actually tested at the strip and found the car was only slightly faster with TC off. I ran 3 runs with TC on and 3 with TC off. I alternated runs to even out the effects of changing enviroment. The fastest run was with TC on, but the 2 slowest were also with TC on. 

That's exactly how you want it, it only cuts in to save your butt.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Hehe- with the blower on my car, even if I leave the traction control on, it boils the tires. Then the traction control freaks out and displays "traction off" (or whatever it says) as if to say "screw this, I give up!" lol. It will not let you turn it on or off again until you shut the car off and restart it. Pretty funny actually. I heard it is pretty common on blown GTO's.
Joe


----------



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

Mine diffently spins more then a chirp with tc on. But it does chirp 2nd with the tc on and its an A4. Never seen an auto chirp a gear. But it does sure save my ass sometimes turning at higher speeds then giving it WOT. Ive noticed with T/C off and i floor it i dont move more then a foot, might move sideways but not forward. This car is awsome.

Dennis


----------



## Mickey21 (Jun 18, 2006)

My 06 A4 spins the tires just fine with T/C on (1200 miles now). I dont worry about it, it is fairly controllable spin. Without T/C it spins a whole lot more completely. Sounds about right...


----------



## rworkman98 (Feb 10, 2005)

I've noticed that the TC isn't very active on the GTO. It only kicks in if you're *really* spinning the tires. But that's b/c it's a sports car. I prefer not to have an over-active TC that turns on for every little thing.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

I make a right turn off a 55 mph road into my subdivision at least twice a day. Declerating to take the turn in a fun manner, no tire squealing but fast, the traction control is definately kicked in as I try to come out of the turn and run it hard back up to 45. Like the TC has something that senses too many lateral g's and won't let the gas come on til a second or so after I'm no longer pushed up against the edge of the seat. Its too intrusive here.

Yet I've almost spun the car at 10 mph cruzing around a turn wet parking lot. It truely came out of nowhere, but a quick counter steer and it was all good. It was like driving on ice, and the TC did nothing. 

You can also, when its wet, spin the tires at will in first or second, from a moving start. The TC seems to do little in a straight line when traction is limited.


----------



## dieselracer (Aug 30, 2006)

check your tire pressure. mine would spin then alot when i first got it. then i check the tire pressure it wase like 40 +. SO i put the pressure at 25, then it only chirped them, untill i later when i got a tune


----------

